# Chinese fonts in urxvt

## HungGarTiger

Hi Chinabros,

I'm looking to add Chinese font capability to urxvt, can anyone help please? Also, pointing in the direction of some decent Chinese fonts would be nice.

.Xresources here

```
!  Colour Scheme

*background: #202020

*foreground: #f8f8f2

*cursorColor: #bccae2

!black

*color0:  #222827

*color8:  #5D6F74

!red

*color1:  #D5A8E3

*color9:  #CD749C

!green

*color2:  #9C75DD

*color10: #63B0B0

!yellow

*color3:  #9898AE

*color11: #C0C0DD

!blue

*color4:  #654A96

*color12: #5786BC

!magenta

*color5:  #625566

*color13: #3F3442

!cyan

*color6:  #A9D1DF

*color14: #849DA2

!white

*color7:  #E6EBE5

*color15: #D9D6CF

!  Style

! Set the scroll bar: rxvt, plain, next, xterm

URxvt.scrollstyle: rxvt

! Disabled

URxvt.scrollBar: false

!  Font

URxvt*font: xft:Inconsolata:size=8

Xft*dpi:       96

Xft*antialias: True

Xft*hinting:   Full

!  Perl Extensions

URxvt.perl-ext-common:   default,clipboard,matcher,keyboard-select

URxvt.keysym.M-u:   perl:url-select:select_next

URxvt.url-launcher:   /usr/bin/firefox

URxvt.underlineURLs:   True

URxvt.matcher.button:   1

URxvt.keysym.M-Escape:   perl:keyboard-select:active

URxvt.keysym.M-c:   perl:clipboard:copy

URxvt.keysym.M-v:   perl:clipboard:paste

URxvt.keysym.M-C-v:   perl:clipboard:paste_escaped

URxvt.clipboard.autocopy: true

```

----------

## neoire

I've been using the wqy-zenhei font for a while now, quite happy with it. It's packaged with most Linux distros.

My Xdefaults:

```
URxvt.font: xft:Fira Mono Medium for Powerline:style=Medium,xft:wqy-zenhei,xft:DejaVu Sans Mono for Powerline
```

Hope this helps.

----------

